# A New Collar (gh Type)



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

hi lads hears a new collar i made the other day for my dog it a greyhound type collar its 2" wide at the front and tappers down and has a 1" strip going through to hold all the brass fixings in place.

the pics look a little **** as i took the pics late and with the flash


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Now for a pic of it on the lucky dog??

Looks sweet man


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

jayw81 said:


> Now for a pic of it on the lucky dog??
> 
> Looks sweet man


cheers buddy


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks like it would fit my lass nicely!


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

newconvert said:


> looks like it would fit my lass nicely!


i dare say it would my friend


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice quality leather work


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

treefork said:


> Nice quality leather work


thank you bud


----------



## Redrum (May 26, 2012)

nice looking collar that mate, do you make staffy size collar 1.5 inch wide? as i might be looking for 1 soon.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Redrum said:


> nice looking collar that mate, do you make staffy size collar 1.5 inch wide? as i might be looking for 1 soon.


yes mate i do them in 1 1/2" wide this is the most poplar one i sell at 1 1/2"


----------



## Redrum (May 26, 2012)

i'm liking that .


----------



## Redrum (May 26, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

you could make a fortune in the s&m trade


----------



## Redrum (May 26, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

My mate has 5 greyhounds, I am going to show him these pictures and give him your details if you are ok with that fella?


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

akmslingshots said:


> My mate has 5 greyhounds, I am going to show him these pictures and give him your details if you are ok with that fella?


ye mate thats ok









these collars are for any dogs any size


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

harson said:


> you could make a fortune in the s&m trade


----------



## Redrum (May 26, 2012)

both black .... cheers redrum


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Redrum said:


>


there big old dogs lol


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job again mate, do make knife sheaths ?


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

e~shot said:


> Good job again mate, do make knife sheaths ?


yes pal


----------

